# How to tell if your betta is hungry



## King Neptune (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello! I'm new to owning betta fish, and I want to know the signs if your betta wants to eat. I hate to ask a question like this, but I am unsure of the signs. 

Please answer kindly, because this is my first betta fish!


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

DO NOT FALL FOR THE BEGGING!

They will beg, and you will be temped. This is the deal with fish:

In the wild, they don't know when their next meal will be. So if they could, they would eat 6 Big Macs, 30 pixie sticks, 3 big gulps and a few hotdogs. But we know when their next meal is, so, to put it simply. Don't obey the instructions on the package of food. If you are using pellets (highly recommended), feed depending on size, other.

3 in morning, 2 at night.
4 in morning.
3 in morning.

That's what most people do (average). 
On Betta talk there is a spot where you can tell if you over fed or under fed based on pictures. 
You want a small lump where the stomach is. The stomach of a Betta is about the size of its eye, a good idea is to feed every day and fast once a week. If you aren't finding poos, consider feeding less.

Any one else have anything to add?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I feed my bettas once a day for the most part. I have two larger ones that get fed twice a day but none of them probably get more than 5 pellets a day. They are always "hungry" and are chronic beggars. Fat bettas have shorter lives.


----------



## King Neptune (Sep 5, 2015)

Thank you guys I will definitely remember this information!


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah, it's not like cats who will step on you at 5am for food.


----------

